# New Way to Organize Your Plastics



## bassassassin8 (Jul 10, 2010)

I got this idea as an easy way to keep all my choice plastics together & organized while I was tryin to consolidate some room in the boat earlier. Basically it's a big O-ring & that way I can see all the plastics, pick what I want, take it off, & pick out a bait. What I'm hoping is that this will make it more habitual that I put a bait BACK. :wink: We'll see how that works out. I'm sure someone has done this but I figured I'd pass this along if you think it might work for you. 8)


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 12, 2010)

Not a bad idea. Just throw um in a bag when there not in use. I could see myself tearing a lot of bags up though when I am in a hurry to change....


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 12, 2010)

I did that for a little while but I used my old stringer. That way I could organize them by type on each clip.

Gave up the idea because the packages tear too easily for me. I just bought one of those big browning bait binders and its about full already :roll:


----------



## russ010 (Jul 12, 2010)

I store all of my plastics in this... I have one dedicated to each lake that I use as my "go-to" plastics when I'm fishing at them.

I have multiple packs of the same thing in each one - but I know when I need to refill for each lake. 

I do have other cases with different plastics, but I have them assorted:
1 - lizards
2 - worms (ribbontail type)
3 - straight tail worms (3 cases - one for swamp crawlers, one for roboworms, and one for trickworms)
4 - brush hogs (of all sizes)
5 - spider craws
6 - senkos or stick baits
7 - flukes
8 - crankbaits... one for each: lipless cranks, jerk baits, topwater, shallow cranks, and 1 dual case for medium divers (top) & Deep Divers (bottom)

I don't carry every case with me... but I do have a lot of them on board. I think I carry 7-8 with me each time I go out

Here are the different cases I use:

Terminal Tackle (I have 2 of these)... https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Falcon_FTO_501_Terminal_Tackle_Organizer/descpage-FTO501.html

Crankbaits - https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Plano_Guide_Series_Two_Tier_Stowaway_4700/descpage-PGSTT47.html

Plastics (everything but the straight tail worms) - https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_1552_999043012_100000000_999043012_100-22-0

Straight Tail Worms - https://falconrods.com/index.php/ta.../fto-300/fto-301-multi-purpose-organizer.html


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 12, 2010)

Man sometimes I feel like organizing your tackle is almost impossible. And it seems its all for nothing because once I get to the lake I throw the same lures all day, once I am locked in of course.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jul 12, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Man sometimes I feel like organizing your tackle is almost impossible. And it seems its all for nothing because once I get to the lake I throw the same lures all day, once I am locked in of course.




+1. I feel the same way.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 12, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Man sometimes I feel like organizing your tackle is almost impossible. And it seems its all for nothing because once I get to the lake I throw the same lures all day, once I am locked in of course.



you should see the 20"x20"x20" boxes full of plastic bags that I never throw... stuff I buy on impulse

I probably got some good stuff in them, I just need to clear out my garage and spread everything out on the floor and assort it.

My next garage project is putting up peg board and arranging everything so I have my very own Bass Pro Shop .. er, Bass Pro Garage


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 12, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Man sometimes I feel like organizing your tackle is almost impossible. And it seems its all for nothing because once I get to the lake I throw the same lures all day, once I am locked in of course.
> ...




Now thats a great idea. Put them up on the wall and pick your tackle box before you go fishing. Kinda like going through a drive thru..... :LOL2:


----------



## arkansasnative (Jul 24, 2010)

nice idea! i wish i could order enough to have a bass pro garage chain! i use safety pins for my aberdeen hooks when im crappie fishing with live bait... just loop the pin thru the eye and they dont really get tangled up! keeps loose hooks from finding their way into the floor of the boat


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jul 24, 2010)

So it turns out the only bags I've come across that this idea doesn't work for is Gulp!. Once you open them, you lose the hole. But I'm not really concerned about this. Why would I wanna keepa whole TWO s/w bags w/ all my f/w stuff?! :lol:


----------



## bass427 (May 5, 2013)

I cant stand to leave any bait at home. Like leave no man behind. What if you wanna use that ONE lure you left. Thats not even an option!!!!


----------



## BDS05 (Jul 1, 2013)

That's a pretty good idea!


----------



## Jim (Jul 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=313323#p313323 said:


> bass427 » 05 May 2013 08:39 am[/url]"]I cant stand to leave any bait at home. Like leave no man behind. What if you wanna use that ONE lure you left. Thats not even an option!!!!



:LOL2: 


Same here. The tackle bag weighs 100 pounds and I use the same 3 things all the time.


----------

